# Delay in Job Seeker ViSA



## arun_kumar56016

Hi, 

I have applied for a Job Seeker Visa from Bangalore on 21st Dec 2015. Still I have not the Visa. 
Whenever I call the Consulate for the update, they say its in process. Not sure if this is normal. 
Is there any other ways to track the Visa status Or can we send any email to asking for the status. 
Someone please help...


----------



## simha.k

Your application must pass through the labor department and receive a no objection certificate from them. 8-12 weeks is the normal time. Back in 2012, it took only 4-8 weeks.


----------



## arun_kumar56016

Thank you for the prompt reply!!! So I still have 3 more weeks left. Let me hope for the best.


----------



## arun_kumar56016

simha.k said:


> Your application must pass through the labor department and receive a no objection certificate from them. 8-12 weeks is the normal time. Back in 2012, it took only 4-8 weeks.


Thank you for the prompt reply!!! So I still have 3 more weeks left. Let me hope for the best.


----------



## sandeepkhaira

arun_kumar56016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for a Job Seeker Visa from Bangalore on 21st Dec 2015. Still I have not the Visa.
> Whenever I call the Consulate for the update, they say its in process. Not sure if this is normal.
> Is there any other ways to track the Visa status Or can we send any email to asking for the status.
> Someone please help...


Its normal, and you cannot track visa status online as they do not update JSV status on the VFS website. Just wait, you will get updates within 3 months.


----------



## ElecktraKing

Does your physical document verification is complete?


----------



## ElecktraKing

@arun_kumar56016 : Did you got any confirmation on your visa?


----------



## arun_kumar56016

ElecktraKing said:


> @arun_kumar56016 : Did you got any confirmation on your visa?


Hi, sry for the delay response. I am not sure if the physical verification is done in Bangalore German consulate. 
I call the German consulate in Bangalore today for the update. They mentioned that it is still in progress & they have not taken any decision on my application yet.

This is my 12th week & my very much worried about my Visa...


----------



## ElecktraKing

As far as I know physical document verification take place at your home address.
Consulate person call you and come at your place for verification.
and in case of delay , I know some persons, they have asked to wait for 6 months at time of submission of application.Its normal to be delayed in Visa process.


----------



## TrackGermany

arun_kumar56016 said:


> Hi, sry for the delay response. I am not sure if the physical verification is done in Bangalore German consulate.
> I call the German consulate in Bangalore today for the update. They mentioned that it is still in progress & they have not taken any decision on my application yet.
> 
> This is my 12th week & my very much worried about my Visa...


Hi , Arun

Have you got any reply from Embassy till date .?

It looks like very lengthy process.

Thanks


----------



## arun_kumar56016

TrackGermany said:


> Hi , Arun
> 
> Have you got any reply from Embassy till date .?
> 
> It looks like very lengthy process.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

Still I have not got any response. I called them on Thursday, they said still they have not made any decision on my application & asked me to wait. 
I have also sent an email, but still no response to that email as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## mvmhari

@arun_kumar56016 : Hi, Finally when did you get your JSV? Could u guide me, as I have been waiting for that for last 7 weeks.


----------



## sunil.saka

Hi Arun,

I am also in the same situation. How much time did it take for your Visa approval. Any update on this will help. 

Regards,
Sunil S


----------

